# Testing ages



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I looked through the site but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. Can somebody post at what ages each of the recommended tests should be done?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GOOD question! I've seen that info somewhere too and it would be nice to have it neatly in this thread. I'll see what I can find....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if this will provide all the answers, but it does talk about the type of tests...

http://www.havanese.org/hcaHealth.htm

If I come across what you're looking for, I'll post it.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I asked the same thing a few months ago, here is the link to it:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=271

Lots of good info, and it's a must read in my opinion.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Great! I knew I had seen it somewhere but when you do a search on testing I think every thread comes up as much as it is mentioned


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

lol, I know what you mean.

It has tons of great info in it, and talks about the shots the dog should not be getting as well.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

The shot information there is really good as well. Mirabel had her forst set of shots (2) since I got her and had a slight reaction. She was sore to the touch where she received them.


----------

